

The New Orleans Saints  - jzachary
http://www.entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneur/2009/august/202586.html
This is a piece in Entrepreneur Magazine about the startup scene in New Orleans.  Since it's in my backyard, I'm curious about wider opinions from residents of more mature startup scenes.
======
kingsley_20
Earlier this year, I volunteered with <http://www.IdeaVillage.org> for a week
through the salesforce.com foundation. We helped some entrepreneurs put
together a business plan and get some funding. If you're an entrepreneur, and
you're looking for a supportive community to incubate a business, you'd find
it hard to trump New Orleans.

Organizations like IdeaVillage & Greater New Orleans Inc _really_ want you
there, and everyone is willing to help make you successful. Entrepreneurs have
the kind of access to the right people that it would take years of kissing
Arrington's ass to achieve in the Valley. Plus, it's a fun city, but I didn't
have to tell you that.

------
talleyrand
I live in New Orleans. It's a great place to be, so all of y'all come on down!

